# lathe turner can you help



## pip1954 (13 Jan 2014)

hi not my area 
i am looking for some one to turn the centre out of a face plate and put in grub screws ,
i was looking into getting someone to make a new spindle but came up with an idea as i cant find any one
if i can find a face plate to be drill or turned out to fit the stub i have on my union lathe and fitted with two or three grubs screws to hold it on.
if you think you could do this please get in touch.
i have measured the stub it seems to vary abit but i am shore i can true it up enough 
the measurements on stub are 25.03 24.99 24.91 these are mm
please any ideas or if you know of face plates from metal lathes that might fit .
cheers in advance
pip


----------

